# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all I`m getting ready to build my first loft and need some help as to where I sould put my air vents, the loft is 10ft long x 6ft wide and not sure where to put them, could use some help please.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

merlin6758 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi all I`m getting ready to build my first loft and need some help as to where I sould put my air vents, the loft is 10ft long x 6ft wide and not sure where to put them, could use some help please.


Right and left side's of the loft bottom would be best thats if u have ventilation on the top of the loft u can look on websites to get an idea


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

heat raises up so you want that heat to leave by puting some type of vent on top


----------

